# September 11, 2001



## Xue Sheng (Sep 11, 2018)

911
Twin Towers
Pentagon
and the brave passengers of flight 93


----------



## JR 137 (Sep 11, 2018)

17 years ago seems like just yesterday. I guess it always will.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 11, 2018)

First year I'm not participating in or watching my high schools memorial service. They've still got the flags from 7 years ago when they asked businesses to donate flags...and got around 5 times the amount they expected.


----------



## Buka (Sep 11, 2018)

I’m still upset over 9/11.  We should have invaded Saudi Arabia and it should be an amusement park for us now.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 12, 2018)

Yesterday I watched all the names of the victims being read on television as they do every September the 11th at ground zero. I've put my American flag up.


----------

